# hello all, subwoofer



## jmd1982 (May 6, 2009)

iam new to the whole speaker building concept, so please excuse my newbie questions.

i just purchased 2 subwoofer speakers with these specs:

* Acceptable enclosure size: .25 to 1.5cft sealed box (larger enclosures INCREASE powerhandling)
* Acceptable amplifer power range: 200 to 1000 watts per sub
* Recommended for typical SQ use: 1cft + 300 watt amplifier power
* Single 4 ohm voice coil
* QTS: .354
* FS: 25hz
* VAS: 41.7 L
* RE: 3.6 Ohm
* BL: 22
* SPL: 84.3 dbwm
* Le: 1.3mh
* Xmax: 23mm 1 way (71% bl, 25% cms)
* Xmech: 64mm peak to peak
* Weight: 37 lbs
* Cutout diameter: 28cm
* Mounting depth: 16cm
* Driver volume: .15 cft


my question is, could someone link a subwoofer plate amp which would be good for powering 2 of these speakers without any issues? (home audio)

thanks for helping out a newbie.. :laugh:


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

Parts-Express.comayton HPSA1000 1000W Subwoofer Amplifier | subwoofer amplifier subwoofer amp sub amplifier sub amp plate amp titaSub-41108 DASUBAMP110508 DayAudSubAmp050109


----------



## jmd1982 (May 6, 2009)

oh damn, lol anything cheaper that would run both of these subs? or am i stuck with a 400 dollar amp


also do i really need a 1000 watt amp?

the way iam looking at it, correct me if iam wrong.. each amp requires at least 300watts.. if i were to go with 600, i should be fine for both subs?

or is the difference between 600 and 1000 that noticeable?

like i said iam a total newbie, and here to learn


----------



## OldSkool_08 (Jun 6, 2008)

Take a look and pic the one that fits your application the best.

Good luck!

Parts-Express.com - Search Results


----------



## kemist (Mar 5, 2009)

That amp doesnt get near 1000w according to testing over at AVSforums. 

Problem is if you want to run 2 of them on a plate amp you will have to run 8 ohm as i dont know of any plate amps that are happy with a 2 ohm load. Due to that youre going to get lower wattage than advertised as most all plate amps are specced at 4 ohm. You would be better off getting a pro amp for the money or getting 2 plate amps in my opinion. You might also want to ask over at avsforums as its home audio geared.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Not to nitpick but larger enclosures do not necessarily increase power handling. In fact most often it is the reverse. Nice specs. Remind me of some TC Sounds subs I know of.


----------



## kemist (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Matt.


----------

